# Some 10g shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took some of these past couple days and including tonite:


















And my cool lawnmower blenny pic i took tonite:









Hope you like feel free to comment and/or suggestions.


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice! Cute fish on first photo.. are those called clown fish?(finding nemo) that tank looks huge.. its a 10 gallon? (must be how you shot it) Good job its pretty neat!

*V* & Real  :fun:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx for all replies, yup that is a 10g i just know the right angles ) i need to correct myself, that is now a lawnmower blenny but a scooter blenny. More pics to come on the soon 50g!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

here ya guys go some updated shots, i haven't had chance to photo the corals yet:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I want NEMO! lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that looks neat!


----------



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

They are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx for all the comments guys, here are some close ups of blenny, i try to shoot a pic when he is fanning but that dumb delay on digital cameras so miss it, it is so cool the designs on his dorsal when he fans.

Here are some shots thus far:


----------

